

"Always on" Microsoft creative director no longer with company. - zozu
http://www.polygon.com/2013/4/10/4209912/microsoft-creative-director-that-sparked-always-on-controversy-no

======
Irishsteve
Assuming he was pushed out to try and save grace with the public;

I'd say a well worded apology would have been a better approach.

Pushing the guy out doesn't really help their public image.

~~~
dvhh
Microsoft issued apologies in some places. However they have not communicated
on the guy since then.

I think that what's everyone is waiting for is the confirmation on the "always
on" subject. And Microsoft silence about it is very worrying.

